# Bus from Hurghada to Luxor



## Billy_Whiz

Hello all

I am hoping that somebody who lives in Hurghada might be able to help me 

In a couple of weeks I am flying into Hurghada. My original plan has changed and I need to find my way to Luxor the next day on my own, which is a bit daunting. I understand there is a Superjet bus that goes early in the morning but I don't know where from (is there a bus station in Hurghada?) or where I would get a ticket from. I appreciate I will need to stay in a hotel overnight but don't know whether to book one near to the airport or near to the bus stop, wherever that might be.

Also, does the bus go via Luxor West Bank, or direct to the city centre?

Please would somebody be able to advise me

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hello and welcome

We have a couple of posters that know Hurghada and I am sure they will help if they can, in the mean time you may like to browse 

Egypt Bus timetables


----------



## hurghadapat

Billy_Whiz said:


> Hello all
> 
> I am hoping that somebody who lives in Hurghada might be able to help me
> 
> In a couple of weeks I am flying into Hurghada. My original plan has changed and I need to find my way to Luxor the next day on my own, which is a bit daunting. I understand there is a Superjet bus that goes early in the morning but I don't know where from (is there a bus station in Hurghada?) or where I would get a ticket from. I appreciate I will need to stay in a hotel overnight but don't know whether to book one near to the airport or near to the bus stop, wherever that might be.
> 
> Also, does the bus go via Luxor West Bank, or direct to the city centre?
> 
> Please would somebody be able to advise me
> 
> Thanks in anticipation


Bus station is on el nasr st dahar...you buy the ticket from the bus station...normally best to book beforehand and no it doesn't go via west bank goes into luxor then you can take a ferry or go long way round by taxi....best book a hotel in dahar Sand Beach,Geisum...Triton Three Corners..but have a look on cheaprooms.com...those hotels are a short taxi ride to bus station or you can be adventurous and take the micro bus...cheaper.Have you booked somewhere on the west bank?


----------



## Billy_Whiz

Many thanks for your replies. I had already found that bus timetable on the internet but it was as good as useless for me as it doesn't show the Superjet bus - I'm told that's the one I need to get as it is clean-ish and efficient

I will book into one of the hotels suggested by Pat - thanks for your guidance, I've found them on the map now. Please do you have any idea how much I should expect to pay for a taxi from the airport? Don't want to get robbed on my first lone taxi ride! 

As for Luxor, I don't have any worries about this leg of the journey, I'm sure I'll be able to get a lift from the bus station. I was just hopeful that the bus went the West Bank route so I wouldn't have to struggle with luggage etc

Thanks once again for your help, I really appreciate it


----------



## hurghadapat

Billy_Whiz said:


> Many thanks for your replies. I had already found that bus timetable on the internet but it was as good as useless for me as it doesn't show the Superjet bus - I'm told that's the one I need to get as it is clean-ish and efficient
> 
> I will book into one of the hotels suggested by Pat - thanks for your guidance, I've found them on the map now. Please do you have any idea how much I should expect to pay for a taxi from the airport? Don't want to get robbed on my first lone taxi ride!
> 
> As for Luxor, I don't have any worries about this leg of the journey, I'm sure I'll be able to get a lift from the bus station. I was just hopeful that the bus went the West Bank route so I wouldn't have to struggle with luggage etc
> 
> Thanks once again for your help, I really appreciate it


Any taxi you take from the airport will try and rip you off and i am a bit out of touch with the prices now but at a guess i would say no more than 50le from airport to Dahar...it's still over the top but no matter where in the world you go any airport taxi charges more....a little tip if you decide that's what you want to give him don't get into any discussion about the price just tell him where you want to go then when you arrive get out of taxi and give him the money and walk away and ignore any shouting....they all have meters and should use them but that's another story.Good luck.


----------



## mamasue

My first thought was the same as Pat's....
I left Hurghada in 2006, and taxi to the airport from downtown or central Hurghada was 25 le.....
So.... a liberal guess would say it's doubled.....50 le would be about what I'd be thinking.
But...I left pre-meters....so I'd say get them to turn on the meter... and they have to pay an airport toll, which was then another 5le.


----------



## cutiepie

I can pm a very good honest taxi guy who can collect u I always got him as does everyone I know he speaks good English and very honest charges 40le to el gouna so think 50le is a bit off to dahar but yes if getting a normal taxi waiting outside they will try some ridiculous price like that!!  senzo is way past the airport and is 20le from hurghada


----------



## cutiepie

He's also got me bus tickets on various occasions if my husband was away and then collected me from gouna took me to hurghada and put me on the bus literally bag in hold, hand ticket to guy and waited until bus pulled out. He's the only taxi my husband allows me to get!!


----------



## hurghadapat

cutiepie said:


> I can pm a very good honest taxi guy who can collect u I always got him as does everyone I know he speaks good English and very honest charges 40le to el gouna so think 50le is a bit off to dahar but yes if getting a normal taxi waiting outside they will try some ridiculous price like that!!  senzo is way past the airport and is 20le from hurghada


Dahar to Siva Grand Beach is 10le...about same distance as Dahar to Airport but no way will they take you to airport for 10le....


----------



## Helen Ellis

You can only book your Luxor ticket on the morning of travel, at least that's what I had to do last time I used the Luxor bus. But it's set up for that and it's ok. Get there 20 mins before and have a sit down in the cafe and wait. It's very relaxed. I paid and got no ticket, that came later.....strange way to do it but it works.
If you can book a taxi to meet you at the airport do it, it saves so much fuss and hassle and you'll have a clean and reliable driver.


----------



## Gounie

cutiepie said:


> I can pm a very good honest taxi guy


Could you pm him to me to please? I have used the same guy since 2004 but he always says "As you like" when I ask him how much because he knows he will get more. How much does your guy charge for El Gouna to Senzo?

It's been years since I took the bus to Luxor but I travelled alone and it was fine.


----------

